# Hypnobirthing when being induced - possible?



## OliveBay

I'm hoping for a natural birth and am practising relaxation and hypnobirthing techniques using Maggie Howell's cd everyday. Today my consultant has told me that they don't plan on letting me go much over 40 weeks because of my previous loss, so if nothing is happening by my due date they'll discuss induction with me. Obviously I know I have a choice in whether to go ahead with this, but I'm not actually overly concerned about being induced. I just wanted to check that there isn't a reason anyone knows of why I can't still use my relaxation and hypnosis techniques if I am induced. Has anyone had experience of this or been in a similar situation?


----------



## Blablabli

Hey, I had read the Hypnobirthing book but in the end I opted for the hypnobabies home study course. On their website, they have plenty of stories of women being induced and how they used their hypnosis technics then. Have a look. https://hypnobabies.wordpress.com/
I would think that when being induced it should be more challenging and also even more useful to use your technics!

Best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## OliveBay

Thanks, I'll have a look at that. Seems like maybe I'll still get to try things my way then :thumbup:


----------



## MindUtopia

I obviously haven't had my baby yet, but I'm using the Natal Hypnotherapy CD as well. I would say, yes, definitely it would be a great thing to use when you're being induced. As you probably know, induction can cause stronger contractions that can be more painful for some women, so it would be a perfect thing to use to cope with the pain. I'm not sure about other methods (I think hypnobirthing is more exclusively natural birth), but Natal Hypnotherapy even has a program for c-sections, so I imagine it would also be great for induced vaginal births too. Are you using the hospital one? Do you have the book that goes along with it? I haven't gotten that far in the book yet, but there might even be a section on induction, so have a look. I think the only thing I'd maybe think about is that being induced means you will have more people coming in and out to check on you and adjust things, etc. so think ahead and put into your birth plan the things you might need to be as relaxed as possible to do your hypnotherapy (like minimal interruptions, having midwives or doctors talk to your partner instead of you if you are in the middle of things, lower lighting, gentle music, etc.).


----------



## fifi-folle

I used it successfully in the early stages of induction with my son however I found it difficult to maintain when the drip was cranked up. However DH commented on how calm and quiet I was when labouring so I guess it must have helped to some extent. Induction takes several forms and it may be that you only need the gel or your waters broken. Or you may go into labour naturally without the need for any intervention!!!


----------



## OliveBay

MindUtopia said:


> I obviously haven't had my baby yet, but I'm using the Natal Hypnotherapy CD as well. I would say, yes, definitely it would be a great thing to use when you're being induced. As you probably know, induction can cause stronger contractions that can be more painful for some women, so it would be a perfect thing to use to cope with the pain. I'm not sure about other methods (I think hypnobirthing is more exclusively natural birth), but Natal Hypnotherapy even has a program for c-sections, so I imagine it would also be great for induced vaginal births too. Are you using the hospital one? Do you have the book that goes along with it? I haven't gotten that far in the book yet, but there might even be a section on induction, so have a look. I think the only thing I'd maybe think about is that being induced means you will have more people coming in and out to check on you and adjust things, etc. so think ahead and put into your birth plan the things you might need to be as relaxed as possible to do your hypnotherapy (like minimal interruptions, having midwives or doctors talk to your partner instead of you if you are in the middle of things, lower lighting, gentle music, etc.).

Yeah, it is the Natal Hypnotherapy one I'm using, the one for hospital births. I did read the book but have lent it to another pregnant friend now :dohh: I have already written my birth plan to say I want the environment to be calm and relaxed, and i guess that will be even more important now. I'm also thinking that I'll probably be in hospital for longer if I am induced - I was hoping to stay at home for as long as possible in the early stages, but I think they may keep me in after giving me the drugs to induce me. Ah well, we'll see. Im still feeling quite chilled out about it all :flower:



fifi-folle said:


> I used it successfully in the early stages of induction with my son however I found it difficult to maintain when the drip was cranked up. However DH commented on how calm and quiet I was when labouring so I guess it must have helped to some extent. Induction takes several forms and it may be that you only need the gel or your waters broken. Or you may go into labour naturally without the need for any intervention!!!

It sounds like it obviously worked even if it didn't feel like it for you at the time! I'm definitely hoping to get things going naturally if possible - going to test out all of the old wives tales :winkwink:


----------

